# Box height



## besc (May 16, 2010)

Yes. There are no hard set rules but I generally measure to the center of the box for height. How bout you guys. That is lite and switch boxes.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

48 in to the top of the box.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

I go 52" bottom for switches. High enough so they don't get filled with mud
when there's a horizontal tape seam at 48".


----------



## besc (May 16, 2010)

This came up because the drafter and cabinet maker weren't on the same page. The counter outlets said 42 in. I went 42 to the middle of the box and when he got to the sight I had to raise them 4 in because of the back splash. Sheet rock wasn't up yet so got lucky there. From now on I'll look at the construction print. Should know better.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

besc said:


> Yes. There are no hard set rules but I generally measure to the center of the box for height. How bout you guys. That is lite and switch boxes.


Because of 4-11s and 4 squares and cut-in boxes -- I ALSO have standardized on to the center.

It's nice that the NEMA players have every j-box so marked.

I go 46" to the center for switches.

Obviously, this is no different than 48" to the top of the box -- as long as ALL your boxes are 4 squares.

I don't care to tussle with apprentices that screw up after I've handed them a cut-in box.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

besc said:


> Yes. *There are no hard set rules* but I generally measure to the center of the box for height. How bout you guys. That is lite and switch boxes.


Well your in California, they have rules, you have a State ADA code and follow the BNI. https://www.bnibooks.com/.

Now by Federal ADA codes states 54" is the maximum height for the a person in a wheel chair can reach((by design)). Note that there is no reference to physical aspects of the box or it's reference placement.

*ADA height requirements for electrical*

In browsing through the link above it mentions that HO's should consider ADA Codes when rehabbing their house/home or property's.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CADPoint said:


> Well your in California, they have rules, you have a State ADA code and follow the BNI. https://www.bnibooks.com/.
> 
> Now by Federal ADA codes states 54" is the maximum height for the a person in a wheel chair can reach((by design)). Note that there is no reference to physical aspects of the box or it's reference placement.
> 
> ...


I saw the reference to 54" but as far as I know it's been 48" max for a while.
Check page two of the info below. 
https://www.huduser.gov/publications/pdf/fairhousing/fairch5.pdf


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

besc said:


> This came up because the drafter and cabinet maker weren't on the same page. The counter outlets said 42 in. I went 42 to the middle of the box and when he got to the sight I had to raise them 4 in because of the back splash. Sheet rock wasn't up yet so got lucky there. From now on I'll look at the construction print. Should know better.


44 to bottom for kitchen counter and fridge plugs.
P&L


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

used to like 50" to the top just mess with the rockers, but now they just use rotozips with 3" long bits that chew up the wires so it doesnt matter where the box is


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Well, one can see both 54" referenced as a side reach and 48" as a front reach in the Second link (I previously linked).

The ADA from it's orginal let of suggestions come in and has added and modified their on work. The ADA start in 1990 and modified what is now the running 2010

The bases of my response is that there are rules to follow and of course 
ignorance is no defense in respect to the rules of law. 

Does it matter in a private home no, any public building things get different.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CADPoint said:


> Well, one can see both 54" referenced as a side reach and 48" as a front reach in the Second link (I previously linked).
> 
> The ADA from it's orginal let of suggestions come in and has added and modified their on work. The ADA start in 1990 and modified what is now the running 2010
> 
> ...


I had gotten used to 20" to the bottom for receptacles and 42" to bottom for switches. When there were ADA restrictions.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Here ya go. I have always used center of box.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I let the client decide. I had a short family who requested low switch heights. With reno work I usually match existing unless the client requests otherwise.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Same here usually match heights and device colors


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I had gotten used to 20" to the bottom for receptacles and 42" to bottom for switches. When there were ADA restrictions.


I've always marked my measurements to read top of box. That way your not looking underneath the box when mounting. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

99cents said:


> I let the client decide. I had a short family who requested low switch heights. With reno work I usually match existing unless the client requests otherwise.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

eddy current said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


What were they like Barbie doll height?


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

eddy current said:


> Here ya go. I have always used center of box.


That's rreal nice but measured to what, the top, the center?

Sorry, didn't see the writing above.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

LARMGUY said:


> That's rreal nice but measured to what, the top, the center?


He said he uses center but I'd stay with top myself.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

besc said:


> This came up because the drafter and cabinet maker weren't on the same page. The counter outlets said 42 in. I went 42 to the middle of the box and when he got to the sight I had to raise them 4 in because of the back splash. Sheet rock wasn't up yet so got lucky there. From now on I'll look at the construction print. Should know better.


Kitchen counters are 36" above finished floor (AFF). Standard backsplash is 4" Flooring can be an inch thick. 36+4+1=41" to top of backsplash. 43" to bottom of box is safe (rough-in dimension) 

Standard for bottom of kitchen wall cabinet is 54" For under cabinet lighting, bring the wire out at 56" (rough) is safe. 

On every job, I meet with the kitchen designer at the job site. Some like Home Depot have refused to show up. After talking to the manager, even Home Depot designer came to the job site. I have them give me centers of bath sinks, heights of unknowns like built-in microwaves, Island dimensions and centers, etc. They also bring specs on any appliances they are supplying.


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Meeting with the kitchen designer is important. The one we're roughing in right now has a mixer shelf in the island. We're placing an outlet inside the cabinet. Something like this would be easy to miss in an island.
Here's what it looks like.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

PlugsAndLights said:


> I go 52" bottom for switches. High enough so they don't get filled with mud
> when there's a horizontal tape seam at 48".


I got taught this about a hundred or two hundred years ago. Also if there is fire blocking , you are above it and don't have to drill that one also usually.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

3DDesign said:


> Meeting with the kitchen designer is important. The one we're roughing in right now has a mixer shelf in the island. We're placing an outlet inside the cabinet. Something like this would be easy to miss in an island.
> Here's what it looks like.


We're not allowed to put outlets inside cabinets up here. I don't know 
the reasoning for sure but suspect it's to prevent the brain dead from 
operating high wattage equipment inside a closed/flammable space. 
After all* someone* is going to bake potatoes in their toaster
oven in there with the cupboard door closed.............
P&L


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

PlugsAndLights said:


> We're not allowed to put outlets inside cabinets up here. I don't know
> the reasoning for sure but suspect it's to prevent the brain dead from
> operating high wattage equipment inside a closed/flammable space.
> After all* someone* is going to bake potatoes in their toaster
> ...


Appliance garages were all the rage here 8-10 years ago. Now its floating sinks with a stupid dimming light under them. WTF will be the next ''with it'' thing......


----------

